# Spacing of center & fronts from front wall & screen



## sandbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Assuming cross over to sub at 80 Hz for the center & mains - what is the general thinking about: 
1. the optimum spacing distance(s) of the speaker rear from the front wall (please comment for (a) sealed back, (b) ported back, (c) bipolar planar designs 
2. the spacing between the transducer surface (ie. speaker drivers) and the back of an audio "transparent" screen to minimize screen vibration? 
I've got two very different speaker systems, Maggie Planar magnetic HT center and 3.6 mains, and Paradigm Studio 100s front ported w/solid back, ported centers and 20s ported "book shelf" size. Without testing I'm guessing that the screen manufacturers 12" recommended minimum spacing could be reduced if I send all the below 80 Hz energy through the subs provided they are not behind the screen.

Actual experiences are solicited. Thanks....


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

sandbag said:


> Assuming cross over to sub at 80 Hz for the center & mains - what is the general thinking about:
> 1. the optimum spacing distance(s) of the speaker rear from the front wall (please comment for (a) sealed back, (b) ported back, (c) bipolar planar designs
> 2. the spacing between the transducer surface (ie. speaker drivers) and the back of an audio "transparent" screen to minimize screen vibration?
> I've got two very different speaker systems, Maggie Planar magnetic HT center and 3.6 mains, and Paradigm Studio 100s front ported w/solid back, ported centers and 20s ported "book shelf" size. Without testing I'm guessing that the screen manufacturers 12" recommended minimum spacing could be reduced if I send all the below 80 Hz energy through the subs provided they are not behind the screen.
> ...


Hello,
I have owned Paradigm Studio 100 V.2's and currently own a 5.1 Electrostatic Based HT.
The spacing with Panel Speakers is especially important that they are given space away from the Back Wall to sound their best. At least with Martin Logan's, this is very important. I currently give 4 feet from the Back Wall to my Front Stage.

With Sealed Design's, the distance from the Back Wall is not as essential. And some smaller, namely Bookshelf sized Speakers, sound better with the bass reinforcement from close proximity to the Back Wall.

With Ported Design's, I would give at least a foot of distance from the Back Wall. As with most things, trial and error will give you the results you are the happiest with.

In terms of placement behind a Transparent Screen, I would definitely still try to honor the Manufacturer's recommended spacing and locations. While crossing over at 80 Hz will relieve some of the vibrations, 80 Hz is still low enough to cause vibrations if super close to the Screen. Again, trial and error would be the way I approached it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

